# Shower Drains - MIFAB Better?



## rwransom (May 28, 2014)

I'm a remodeling contractor and we frequently rebuild tile showers. 

We usually use a Kohler K-9135:

http://www.amazon.com/Kohler-K-9135...401258004&sr=8-4&keywords=kohler+shower+drain

thinking it better than the standard Oatey

http://www.amazon.com/Oatey-42213-S...1401257839&sr=8-2&keywords=oatey+shower+drain

just because it's Kohler. However a new plumbing contractor suggested a cast iron Mifab:

http://www.mifab.com/Catalog/Floor_...sSteelAdjustableStrainerandMembraneClamp.html

That cast iron Mifab is a beast!!! But it probably costs 3x what the kohler costs and 10x the oatey.

My question: Is the kohler really better than the oatey and is the Mifab really better than the Kohler? Is the mifab overkill for a residential shower?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You will probably notice that many people on this forum don't use traditional clamping drains, they use flange drains for single membrane installations with no preslope or pan liner, see TCNA B422.

Such as Kerdi Drain:

http://www.schluter.com/8_2_kerdi_drain.aspx

Laticrete Flange Drain:

http://www.stonetooling.com/Laticrete-Hydro-Ban-Bonding-Flange-Drain-p/70.52200.htm

Or you can use your choice of clamping drain and noble flashing:

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Concrete-Saw-Tile-Saw/Noble/NobleFlex-Drain-Flashing

As for your question, I have no idea, but typically you get what ya pay for!


----------



## rwransom (May 28, 2014)

Inner10, thank you for the info. This begs the question, why get away from the traditional pre-slope, liner, mortar bed method?

Is the advantage of the "new" systems reduced time to install, reduced cost, or increased durability?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rwransom said:


> Inner10, thank you for the info. This begs the question, why get away from the traditional pre-slope, liner, mortar bed method?
> 
> Is the advantage of the "new" systems reduced time to install, reduced cost, or increased durability?


Faster, no preslope, and arguably better because no water ever reaches the mudbed, if it penetrates the tile it hits the membrane.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that heavy one is overkill and the prices I saw were more like 12x the Kohler price. The Kohler price isn't bad. 

I think I have used an Oatey with a square screen, metal. It was more than $12 and less than the Kohler.

As for the membrane system, I believe it is a time saver. I also liked usig this system because the overall height was reduced. The pre-slope mortar bed must be a minimum of 2" or thereabouts, so you save 2".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You will probably notice that many people on this forum don't use traditional clamping drains, they use flange drains for single membrane installations with no preslope or pan liner, see TCNA B422.
> 
> Such as Kerdi Drain:
> 
> ...


There are still quite a few that do. It's a solid and tried and true installation. With that said, I use the Oatey or Chief clamping drains when installing a liner system.

More recently I have started using the Schulter Kerdi shower system. I installed it on one shower already and was really happy with the results. However the drain is going to take some getting used to. The height adjustment is great but it never really is secure until the setting mud is, well set.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Faster, no preslope, and arguably better because no water ever reaches the mudbed, if it penetrates the tile it hits the membrane.


As long as the water doesn't sit in the mudbed it's a negligible advantage. The design allows for the water to pass through the bed onto the liner and down the drain through the weep system.

But you are correct it's much faster and allows you to lay tile much sooner.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

i always use the Kohler ones....and yes i do think they are a bit better than the Oateys

once the thing is in bedded in concrete i dont think strength matters much

i would never use that cast iron 1.....1st off its cast iron.....cast iron went out in the 1970's....it doesnt last as long as pvc......2nd how to you hook onto it? nothing is better than a glue joint to a pvc drain.....that cast iron would have to have a push joint or a clamp....push joints always leak eventually and clamps can rot


----------

